# reasons not to mold body kits



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

well its been two years since my nagora blue 200 has been complete. after driving it for that long I now know why my body man recommended to NOT mold the kit to the car. initally I thought he just didn't want to get involved in such project, he told me again and again before we started he wouldn't advise miolding such parts to a car that was uni-body. I just though he was being a d**k. well the car ended up back at his shop for a total rework. you could see where body filler had shrunk, stress cracks had formed, etc. don't get me wrong , I still love this car and love the look, but never again will I ever go against what a professional body man says. So once again the car is nagora blue
http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/4/web/676000-676999/676502_27_full.jpg
http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/4/web/676000-676999/676502_28_full.jpg
http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/4/web/676000-676999/676502_30_full.jpg
http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/4/web/676000-676999/676502_29_full.jpg
This was last years look, this year I'm gonna change the rims, finish the audio and do a few other performance mods (the wife doesn't know that though). I'm onto another project now, I bought a 2004 GMC sierra 2500HD quad cab with a 8' bed. I have already purchased 38" superswamper ssr's and a 6" procomp suspension lift with dual front and single rear resivor shocks.
http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/4/web/676000-676999/676502_5_full.jpg
http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/4/web/676000-676999/676502_20_full.jpg
http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/4/web/676000-676999/676502_1_full.jpg
http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/4/web/676000-676999/676502_21_full.jpg


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

so are the skirts and flares no longer molded?


still hands down, the hottest b14.


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

skirts are still molded, as i said i love the look. only difference is now i know better. living in the northeast doesn't help much for the situation. thanks alot for the props. i tried to post the actual pics but only the link would post. i haven't posted in a while, maybe i forgot something.


----------



## Tu MaDRe (Jul 22, 2007)

NiiCe ride!

My 02 eM2 (civic) is molded from the front fender, side skirts & rear bumper.
Car is sittin on 3yrs of body work.
Car been threw some fawk'd streets of the the valley & bay area CA.
stress cracks all over the body.
body is still really strong!
alot of time.. wish the kit was NEVER MOLDED! 

**Here's some pixs** (PLEASE KEEP RUDE COMMENTS TOWARDS YOURSELF)



















http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y45/clevis/Rocket/Picture014.jpg


----------



## phatmastaflip (Oct 9, 2005)

wow its been so long since i have posted but...... l couldnt resist. looks like the professional body man isnt so professional.

im a newb when i did my own body work when i was 16-17yrs(im 20 now). i fiberglassed my molding and not once did it ever crack or shrink. ive sold the car long time ago and body still looks awesome.

for pictures go to cardomain and search phatmastaflip

just my .02 but usually people only use bondo and NOT high quality materials.


----------

